# Pessimi Caratteri :(

## Fuzzo

Salve a tutti!

Sono qui per torturarvi a proposito di un problema che, se seguirete il link, vi apparirï¿½ nella sua sconvolgente interezza   :Sad: 

Link: http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nonesiste1tm3.png

Come posso fare per rimediare?

Premesse:

Fuori da X, nessun problema

Nell'emulatore terminale (uso Konsole) nessun problema

Il problema esiste (ed ï¿½ pesante) sia su Firefox che su Thunderbird  :Sad:  (uso i fonts Bitstream Vera e la codifica ISO 8859-15)

Grazie e Ciao!

----------

## riverdragon

L'unica cosa che puoi fare è cambiare la codifica con cui visualizzi i caratteri in firefox. Se attivi il riconoscimento automatico li fa vedere quasi sempre bene. Il problema è che quando ci sono diverse codifiche firefox non riesce a capire e salta, io mi sono ritrovato caratteri con codifica "baltico" e da allora ho rinunciato a vedere bene sempre... per esempio anche nel tuo messaggio vedo caratteri-schifezza, ma va ben. Uso iso-8859-1.

----------

## noppy

sicuro tu stia usando la 8859-15 , anchio non vedo alcuni tuoi caratteri ed ho provato tutti i tipi di unicode e tutte e codifiche europa-occidentale

----------

## Fuzzo

Si, sono sicurissimo della codifica che uso, talmente sicuro che la stessa pagina con la stessa codifica aperta con Firefox sotto Win si vede alla perfezione!

Il brutto è che ho provato anche la 8859-1 (che dovrebbe essere un subset della 8859-15) e UTF-8: stesso identico risultato!!!

----------

## noppy

beh infatti io dico del tuo sistema gentoo , infatti il tuo primo post ha dei caratteri strani a cui non so che codifica stai usando e non li vedo ne in gentoo ne in windows

----------

## Fuzzo

Dannazione!

Sono al lavoro e non vedo nemmeno io quello che ho scritto io stesso ieri a casa... andiamo bene!

Ho fatto una prova che però non vi ho detto (con Gentoo), ovvero ho scritto un thread con caratteri accentati e ho cliccato su "Anteprima": il risultato è che nell'anteprima non riesco a visualizzare i caratteri che scrivo correttamente nella form di inserimento, nemmeno sullo stesso PC  :Sad: 

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## GiRa

Nella documentazione ufficiale ci sono tutte le info al riguardo della localizzazione, font compresi.

Per quanto riguarda la codifica: 

 - mi pare che sul forum si sia scelto di usare ISO

 - se lavori insieme a gente che usa Win impostati il sistema in ISO dato che, con l'UTF, altrimenti ti devi sempre ricordare di cambiare codifica. Vista dovrebbe portare l'UTF anche a loro, ciucciando semplicemente 2GB di RAM e 15GB di disco...

----------

## djinnZ

Non vorrei sbagliare ma da qualche parte è stata impostata per default la codifica winzozz ed anche la conversione automatica e non si può cambiare.

----------

## Fuzzo

Già seguita la guida ufficiale alla localizzazione, che funziona da dio!

Il fatto è che solo Firefox / Thunderbird cannano i caratteri!

L'autodetect di questi ultimi di imposta scegliendo "Definito dall'utente" nella finestra di configurazione codifica?

----------

## Gh0stRiDer

qui si parla di firefox in generale o per amd64   :Question: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Firefox e Thunderbird a 32 bit

----------

